# Industrial electrical software for free



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ENRIQUERONALD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone could provide a link of which that I could download for free wherein I can use as simulator for industrial electricity like building a lighting panel boards and designs and designs of motor controls, designs and simulation of which as possible.
> 
> ...


 
This will get you started http://www-pub.iaea.org/mtcd/publications/pdf/te_1544_web.pdf


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> This will get you started http://www-pub.iaea.org/mtcd/publications/pdf/te_1544_web.pdf


Only 40 pages!!!! 
Man I always knew building a nuke plant was easy work. 
Thanks.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

If you are just looking to play and learn www.automationdirect.com has a HMI software called c-more for free that will let you build a operator interface and run it in sim mode.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two thoughts on free software...

1. It isn't really "free"
2. It is really free until you get to liking it - then, Look Out!


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually, there is a third - it sucks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Psssssst ... wdestar, I was created using free software.....


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Psssssst ... wdestar, I was created using free software.....


Like I said - :laughing:


----------

